
Startup School: Advisor Edition - adora
https://blog.ycombinator.com/startup-school-advisor-edition/
======
adora
Hi, this is Adora from Startup School. Happy to answer any questions.

~~~
tosh
any plans to take this global? happy to help

~~~
adora
Thanks, appreciate it. If this one goes well, we may do a traveling version.

------
chriselles
Hi Adora,

Are you able to share a rough macro outline of content/topics to be covered?

